# Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???



## BOMBACI (16 März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

meine Schester ( jünger als 18 ) hat sich mehrmals auf  [noparse]www.theorie-test.com[/noparse] angemeldet, da über google eigtl nix von einem preis stand.
Insgesammt  12 mal hat sie sich angemeldet mit 3 verschiedenen Email-Adressen.
Pro Anmeldung wollten die halb 144 euro . Heute habe ich unter der Nummer die im Impressum steht gemeldet und dem Herr am Apperat erzählt das meine Schwester jünger als 18 ist und in den AGB's Punkt 1.1 steht ja dass man mind. 18 sein muss um einen Vertrag abzuschliessen.
Der Herr meinte aber dies sei ein Betrug Versuch von meiner Schwester dann.
Er hat gemeint dann das er mir entgegenkommen kann und das ich nur 254euro bezahlen soll (1 mal ganz + 11 mal je 10 euro bearbeitungsgebühr) ansonsten würde eine Anzeige wegen Betruges stattfinden.

Wie sollte ich jetzt in diesem Fall vorgehen????

( ein ähnliches thema gab es schonmal , das habe ich mir auch schon durchgelesen aber bei diesem Fall sind die Angaben nicht richtig )


----------



## drboe (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*



> Wie sollte ich jetzt in diesem Fall vorgehen????


Du liest ein wenig in den Grundsatzartikeln, findest hier etwas über Minderjährige, entspannst Dich, liest weiter und stellst dann hoffentlich die überflüssige und völlig sinnlose Kommunikation mit den "Anbietern" ein. Alle Deine Fragen, auch die, an die Du noch gar nicht gedacht hast, sind hier bereits zigfach gestellt und beantwortet worden. 

Die Hauptregel, die man fast sämtlichen Antworten entnehmen kann: wer trotz der Informationen hier zahlt ist schlicht dumm. Dagegen ist kein Kraut und kein Forum gewachsen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## BOMBACI (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

vielen dank für deine antwort drboe.

eine weitere frage meinerseits wäre was ich dene jetzt antworten soll ???

wäre sowas in Ordnun :



> *Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> da die Person die sich angemeldet hat minderjährig ist verweigere ich die  Genehmigung des Vertragsschlusses. Es wurden falsche Angaben gemacht und mehrmals angemeldet, dies zeigt dass die Person sich nicht im klaren war was sie anstellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## wahlhesse (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

Den wichtigsten Hinweis hast Du wohl übersehen? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## KatzenHai (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*



BOMBACI schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine antwort drboe.
> eine weitere frage meinerseits wäre was ich dene jetzt antworten soll ???
> wäre sowas in Ordnun :


1. große Brüder können sich allermeistens nicht wirksam für die kleine Schwester mit Genehmigung oder Versagung derselben äußern.

2. Warum denen bestätigen, was die nicht haben (Alter, Adresse, Existenz von Personen)?

3. Doch lieber mal alles hier lesen, kostet ähnlich viel/wenig Zeit, ist aber sinnhaft.


----------



## BOMBACI (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

soll mein vater dann einfach dahin schreiben dass er die genehmigung verweigert und dann einfach abwarten was die sagen ?


----------



## BOMBACI (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

oder lieber warten und nix machen ?

ich habe angst dass dann die kündigungsfrist oder so abläuft und dass die dann von allen 12 den betrag von 144 euro wollen


----------



## drboe (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*



BOMBACI schrieb:


> eine weitere frage meinerseits wäre was ich dene jetzt antworten soll ???
> 
> wäre sowas in Ordnun :



Ich schrieb bereits: ... *stellst dann hoffentlich die überflüssige und völlig sinnlose Kommunikation mit den "Anbietern" ein*. Den Satz betrachte ich als selbsterklärenden Tipp. Es versteht sich, dass ich persönlich keine Zeile Text, keinen Brief, keine Mail, kein Telefonat an diese Wegelagerer des Internet verschwenden würde. Auf Deine Nachfrage hat Dir _wahlhesse_ den Hinweis auf den Nutzen bzw. die Sinnlosigkeit einer _Brieffreundschaft_ mit solchen _Dienstleistern_ gegeben. Meine Links haben zu gut strukturierten Hinweisen geführt, die einige Nutzer dieses Forums mit viel Mühe zusammengestellt haben, um die immer wiederkehrenden Fragen mehr oder weniger erschöpfend zu beantworten. Der einzige Rat, dem ich Dir hier noch ans Herz lege: lies diese Texte.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*



BOMBACI schrieb:


> ich habe angst dass dann die kündigungsfrist oder so abläuft und dass die dann von allen 12 den betrag von 144 euro wollen


Angst ist ein schlechter Ratgeber. Wenn Du der Kompetenz im Forum nicht traust, wende Dich an den Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbz.de), die bereits Prozesse gegen einige dieser obskuren Anbieter geführt haben. Die werden Dir allerdings den gleichen Rat geben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## BOMBACI (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

doch ich vertraue euch vollkommen, nur habe ich euren rat jetzt nicht ganz verstanden ...
soll ich einfah nicht antworten und so tun als wäre nix ???


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*



BOMBACI schrieb:


> soll ich einfah nicht antworten und so tun als wäre nix ???


Wer nichts tut, kann auch nichts falsches  tun.

Hoffentlich verstehst  du diesen  Wink mit dem Brückenpfeiler.


----------



## BOMBACI (16 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

vielen dank für eure tipps ich werde dann erstmal nix tun und falls sich was tut melde ich mich wieder


----------



## flosn (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

Bombaci, ham sich die Abzocker nochmal gemeldet?


----------



## BOMBACI (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*

das wurde mir gesagt:
Wer nichts tut, kann auch nichts falsches tun.

und ich habe es genauso gemacht
einfach nichtsss mehr
udann irgendwann ist so eine bedrohliche email gekommen
dass wenn ich net bezahle ein verfahren eingelegt wird dies und das
aber ich habe einfach nichts gemacht
und seitdem hört man nix mehr

beste lösung : einfach nicht beachten^^

mfg


----------



## bleiente (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Anmeldung mit falschen Angaben auf www.theorie-test.com und jetzt ???*



BOMBACI schrieb:


> das wurde mir gesagt:
> Wer nichts tut, kann auch nichts falsches tun.
> 
> und ich habe es genauso gemacht
> ...


 
Rechtlich ist das Ganze so:

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)][_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html


----------

